# Canon Hong Kong Announcement April 24, 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-hong-kong-announcement-april-24-2014/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-hong-kong-announcement-april-24-2014/">Tweet</a></div>
Canon Hong Kong is announcing something on April 24, 2014. I think it’s safe to say it won’t be a white EOS camera this time.</p>
<p>The text in this teaser says: “Beauty lies not in objects, but in the interaction between the shadow and light created by objects.”</p>
<p>I wouldn’t expect anything too earth shattering, as these regional announcements are generally minor.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/hk-canon.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16394" alt="hk-canon" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/hk-canon-575x560.jpg" width="575" height="560" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>] via [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152170780698138&set=a.170923458137.121444.148196483137&type=1&theater" target="_blank">CHKFB</a>] & [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/mysterious-canon-hong-kong-teaser-announcement-april-24th/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## TLN (Apr 22, 2014)

shadow and light created by objects... 
Reminds me about a flash or something. May be some EX-440-RT.


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 22, 2014)

or you could say it will not be earth shattering because canonrumors had no clue about an "annoucement" prior to the teaser... but then.... that´s always the case isn´t it? 8)


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2014)

"safe to say it won’t be a white EOS camera"


----------



## Viggo (Apr 22, 2014)

TLN said:


> shadow and light created by objects...
> Reminds me about a flash or something. May be some EX-440-RT.



I was thinking the same thing. I don't know what's in that picture, but it doesn't look like a flash, I could look like a elinchrom quadra style head. I think canon should make a 600-1200 Ws battery flash fully compatible with the st-e3 and speedlites. Surprised they have left all that to ProFoto, Elinchrom and others.


----------



## Shane1.4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Probably their own 50 1.4 as they are about to lose out on a ton of money if they don't announce something before the Sigma is released.


----------



## Woody (Apr 22, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> or you could say it will not be earth shattering because canonrumors had no clue about an "annoucement" prior to the teaser... but then.... that´s always the case isn´t it? 8)



Agreed


----------



## Tiosabas (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm guessing its some knid of light modifier like a beauty dish or mini soft box/flash modifiers. Something along those lines.


----------



## infared (Apr 22, 2014)

It's probably just another white camera.


----------



## Gorku (Apr 22, 2014)

I am hoping for a Canon monochrome ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> or you could say it will not be earth shattering because canonrumors had no clue about an "annoucement" prior to the teaser... but then.... that´s always the case isn´t it? 8)



The point is, if there is information (official or unofficial) from only one location in the world, it is unlikely to be an announcement of global significance.


----------



## neogomo (Apr 22, 2014)

... or it’s a hint to the long awaited high-Megapixel monster, with exceptionally good dynamic range. :
Somebody has to wake me up, it seems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2014)

TLN said:


> shadow and light created by objects...
> Reminds me about a flash or something. May be some EX-440-RT.



Probably not a 4x0EX-RT, that would be a pretty significant (global) announcement. However, a while back there was a rumor of a new flash coming for the EOS M system, sitting above the 90EX in the lineup. The light/shadow thing, coupled with an announcement in a prominent Asian market, are consistent with that.

Regardless, it seems like we don't have long to wait.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 22, 2014)

It might be for release of Mr14ex II in Asia. I asked couple of local dealers in India and the mr14ex ii is not yet available in India. Usually it takes canon 2-3 weeks longer time to release these products in Asia than Europe and north American market.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Apr 22, 2014)

It'll be the 50mm f1.8IS-WHITE ;-)


----------



## dstppy (Apr 22, 2014)

A white flash ;D


----------



## infared (Apr 22, 2014)

dstppy said:


> A white flash ;D



YES! ....to go with the white camera just announced. YOU ARE A GENIUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 22, 2014)

Woody said:


> Lightmaster said:
> 
> 
> > or you could say it will not be earth shattering because canonrumors had no clue about an "annoucement" prior to the teaser... but then.... that´s always the case isn´t it? 8)
> ...


+1


----------



## wildpix (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like a leather lens cap for one of the larger lenses in the picture...800mm 5.6 II? But then they're saying it won't be anything too big so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## lastcoyote (Apr 22, 2014)

Viggo said:


> TLN said:
> 
> 
> > shadow and light created by objects...
> ...



The object in the photo is a Chawan (Japanese Tea Bowl). 
Think it's just an obvious object to illustrate the text used in the teaser.
My guess too is that it's most likely flash related.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have no "artistic eye", the picture looks like a tea cup. Sounds like Canon will be serving dim-sum with hot tea in HK


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 22, 2014)

It is the 1DX(2), the 5D(4), the 6D(2), 7D(2), EOS-M(3), and the high megapixel FF camera..... it will be everyone's cup of tea


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> or you could say it will not be earth shattering because canonrumors had no clue about an "annoucement" prior to the teaser... but then.... that´s always the case isn´t it? 8)



+1


----------



## climber (Apr 22, 2014)

dilbert said:


> what about a new printer?
> 
> haven't had an announcement for them in a while...



Or a new calculator.


----------



## wildpix (Apr 22, 2014)

It's a possibility, but I'm not 100% convinced it's not a leather cap.








Dylan777 said:


> I have no "artistic eye", the picture looks like a tea cup. Sounds like Canon will be serving dim-sum with hot tea in HK


----------



## dstppy (Apr 22, 2014)

infared said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > A white flash ;D
> ...


*rofl* maybe Canon will hire me for product development


----------



## nweir013 (Apr 22, 2014)

It's probably going to be a new lens and body cap knowing canon and how they love to hype things like this


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 22, 2014)

Objects do not create light and shadows. Sooo, I'm leaning toward improved imaging chips or off chip processing that increase the latitude from pure black to pure white. DXO type chip mapping with noise reduction would be welcome. Wishful thinking. 
Or maybe it's a new printer- LOL


----------



## wjm (Apr 22, 2014)

Shane1.4 said:


> Probably their own 50 1.4 as they are about to lose out on a ton of money if they don't announce something before the Sigma is released.



The Sigma is indeed a amazing lens but there is a big price difference (about 950 versus about 399). Futhermore you also want to get the USB dock tot callibrate the Sigma. I expect Canon will suffer a drop in 50 1.2L sales ...


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Apr 22, 2014)

How about a new 36MP DP AF sensor to go with the 7D2?


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2014)

I am CONVINCED it is 7D2 with a 1d style body with 2 stops ISO improvement, 12 fps and 1dx focus. Larger LCD as well.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2014)

sanj said:


> I am CONVINCED it is 7D2 with a 1d style body with 2 stops ISO improvement, 12 fps and 1dx focus. Larger LCD as well.



You may well know something that I don't, but I'm convinced it won't be. Canon have left a gap in the aps line above the xxD in terms of ergonomics, and price that can still come in slightly below the entry FF level.


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I am CONVINCED it is 7D2 with a 1d style body with 2 stops ISO improvement, 12 fps and 1dx focus. Larger LCD as well.
> ...



Of course it will not be…


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I am CONVINCED it is 7D2 with a 1d style body with 2 stops ISO improvement, 12 fps and 1dx focus. Larger LCD as well.
> ...



Clearly, sanj forgot something in his post. This:

*<SARCASM>*

I know this, because I'm almost always guilty of the same transgression...


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Thx Neuro!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



;D Oh yes, I see it now, sanj's delivery is just so deadpan !


----------



## Springf (Apr 24, 2014)

Disappointed:
G1x Mark II


----------



## Keystone (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope Canon does not resort to this type of anticlimactic promotion frequently. Otherwise it will be
*"Disappointing You Always!" *


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 24, 2014)

yes that was... again... kind of a letdown.


----------



## lw (Apr 24, 2014)

So what was it then?

I can't see any announcements on http://www.canon.com.hk/en/corporate/press_release/index.do or on their facebook page.

It wasn't the G1X II, as Canon HK announced that back in March along with everyone else http://www.canon.com.hk/en/corporate/press_release/pressReleaseDetails.do?prmid=10896


----------



## tron (Apr 24, 2014)

So yet another thread based on BS info. At least we know it was BS originated at other places not CR.


----------



## lw (Apr 24, 2014)

tron said:


> So yet another thread based on BS info. At least we know it was BS originated at other places not CR.



Well not really given that the source was Canon themselves. This wasn't some rumour from an "anonymous" source, but posted by Canon HK on their own Facebook page


----------



## lw (Apr 24, 2014)

OK, I see. I think it is for the G1X II, as the video they posted yesterday http://youtu.be/3TXwXQu7eeE has that cup shaped object briefly in it


----------



## dstppy (Apr 25, 2014)

Springf said:


> Disappointed:
> G1x Mark II


I was hoping for a WHITE G1x Mark II


----------

